# windows 10 laptop reallllllllly slow!



## boydphoto (Nov 26, 2005)

comp is very slow; also, 3 extra tabs show up at top of screen when I open browser. Every time.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. You say


> windows 10 laptop reallllllllly slow!


but you have posted in Windows 7 forum
according to your screenshot it is definitely not 7, so presuming it is 10 I have arranged to have the topic moved to the windows 10 forum

2. Please run this and copy the info in the white box and then paste it to your reply
https://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
> Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU 520 @ 1.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 6
> Processor Count: 1
> RAM: 2038 Mb
> ...


boydphoto:

Is it one of these 2 HP laptops mentioned in your previous threads, or is it a different laptop?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well it is running windows 10, although posted in the windows 7 forum, of course it could be one of those with 10 installed
please see my post

We should know the answer when boydphoto replies
with the paste of the system spec.

I think boydphoto has seen our replies


----------



## Grey03 (Aug 10, 2017)

he posted in windows 10 forum , the same issue.
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/windows-10-very-slow.1198816/


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
> Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU N3350 @ 1.10GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 92 Stepping 9
> Processor Count: 2
> RAM: 3920 Mb
> ...


These are the specs he has posted in his other thread - which has been closed.

This explains one reason why that Lenovo is running slow.








---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

boydphoto
When you reply we will explore possible reasons
Your processor has a base frequency of 1.10 GHz as my colleague has pointed out to you

https://ark.intel.com/products/95598/Intel-Celeron-Processor-N3350-2M-Cache-up-to-2_4-GHz
Its max speed is 2.40GHz on burst frequency

So for low demand use it is at the lower end of processor performance to ensure minimal power use
When required for graphics etc., it runs at max burst speed for a short while

So as I said when you reply we will explore further

Post please the FULL model details of the Lenovo together with your serial number


----------

